# How long will it take to plow commercial lot? First one Need some help?



## justin9978f (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my first commercial bid I am doing and need some help on determining how long it will take to get the job done. I live in SW Michigan and this job requires no salt. There are 24 semi truck bays that at different times will have a few trucks at a time in them so i am adding 30 min per occurrence to drag the snow around the trucks. I attached a picture of the lot and its the one in the middle. Thanks for the Help!

Truck & Equipment:

F-250 SD 4x4
Western Wide-out
10ft Expanded
10ft 8 Scoop

Lot Size:

98,400 Sq Ft
2.25 Acres


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks pretty straightforward. If you're good with you're equipment 2 hrs, + or - depending on where the pile is.

Larger lots dont always mean larger profits.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in mattawan, ever need a hand let us know.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1 hr and 15 minutes


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

1 Hour 17 Minutes 39 Seconds...............:waving:


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I have an 8611 (11' wide blizzard extended) very similar to your wideout. I would say that lot is GRAVY, for a wideout. You should be able to push about 70k sq ft. / hour under 6". With that said, figure a nice hourly rate and 1.5hrs, you should be very competitive. I say a NICE hourly rate because you need to be charging more for your truck than a guy w/ a 7.5ft blade. He would probably take a solid 2.5-3hrs. You spent the money for the wideout, don't give it away for nothing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope you have a backup truck/driver/operator....


----------



## justin9978f (Oct 13, 2011)

*Thanks for All responses.*

Thanks everyone for all your responses! That info was right on the money and it Really makes plowing much easier with the wideout. Is there some type of time calculator for snow plowing on the web?? And yes i do have 3 trucks and back up drivers all set learned about that previous years. Thanks Again!

Universal Property Services


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

With no salt those loading docks can build up especially if you can't attack them from the side and are stuck backdraging
The wideout is heavy and does do a decent job but maybe get a backdrag edge made up or even better would be a rear plow. Even if it's a cheaper one 
Atleast the down pressure will help
When trailers are parked not much sun will get in there to help melt and the snow will melt off tops of trailers and run off 
I do a bunch or loading docks at multiple places and because of this I bought an ebling 
We spread sand and it works wonders. Doesn't let the snow bond and adds lots of traction


----------

